# Short Story Anthology Part 5



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Now, we wait...

Everything has been uploaded: ebook version to Amazon and the print version to the printer. There's been one tiny hiccup, and a page was dropped from the ebook, so if you suddenly find it available at Amazon, don't buy it until I can upload the corrected version  (all the stories are there, but a page was missing from the front matter, and as a credit page it's important, so...)

As soon as it's LIVE, I'll let ya know 

I should have a proof copy of the print book by the end of the week, or a week from Monday at the latest. Once I approve the proof, it should be about a week for it to show up at Amazon, and B&N shortly after.

Everyone needs to put their brains back in their heads and conjure up some kick-arse stories, because we're gonna do this again, but with a projected deadline in April 2010--so you have LOTS of time to cough up your finest literary hairball. And I have time to get familiar with the new software Inkblot is going to splurge on...a new anthology is my excuse for investing in it.

I wonder if I can use that as an excuse to upgrade the hardware, too...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Thumper!  Keep us posted, I am SOOOO going to buy this, budget or no..

Betsy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

That's great news. Thank you for all of your hard work. I'll be certain to prepare a story for the next book.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Make that at least two sales, I am really looking forward to this book.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Good work Thumper and all who contributed!  Looking forward to the print version, I need one for my "Display"! .... I will come up with another story for the next anthology, I'm thinking a somewhat horror type tale about a medieval executioner, switch it up a bit from my usual middle-grade adventures! .... first though I need to get volume two of Grinzleville done!! People are waiting!

Have a Great Day!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wonderful, Thumper. Thanks for all you did, and to everyone involved - editing cover . . .I just can't wait until it comes out on the Kindle and in Paper, I'm buying everyone I know a Christmas present. Since my story is about my sainted grandmother, the whole family will love to read about Nana and her migrant workers.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome work, Thumper!  I'm looking forward to buying this one as well!  Can't wait to see the writing talent on display in it!  

This was really fun to do, and very encouraging to see the willingness of the authors here in putting together this anthology.  God willing, it will sell quite a bit for breast cancer research!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

It's available on Amazon now...is it safe to buy yet? 
I want a printed one, too. (Need one for my cover art portfolio...)

I must say, that's the FASTEST cover I've ever done. (Heheh)

Great job, Thumper!


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes!! That was quick!  Great Job Liam!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Thumper, be sure to tell us when the corrected version is up.  (I couldn't wait, I downloaded the sample...it's got 2 complete stories in it. )  J Dean's an RJ Kellers, both great!

Betsy


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Since the anthology is up, perhaps we should tag it with author names and subject content to help readers find it in their searches?  I'll be glad to help with the tagging, but I don't know all the authors in the project or what each of the individual stories are about.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't buy it yet! I anticipate the fixed version to be available by tonight, based on how quickly they got the first one up. And while it's only one credit missing, to me it's important that every copy sold has credits in it...

Somehow I knew y'all would not be able to resist looking for it


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Whoops. Well I bought my copy on the Kindle, but I'll be buying many DTB, so I'll see the credit's there. But I won;t start hawking them over my networks yet.

Ed Patterson

(It's beautiful, BTW)


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm working on my review and want to post it as soon as the book is ready, but just realized that I have no "Author's Comments"!!!!!  

Can one of the editors send me something?  Like "Why the book was put together?" "How'd the idea come about?"  or something like that?

Please??  

Oh, and please include exactly where the proceeds go.

Thanks!  

You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Is anyone doing the comments yet?  I would, but I'm not familiar with all of the stories.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't heard from anyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RedAdept said:


> I'm working on my review and want to post it as soon as the book is ready, but just realized that I have no "Author's Comments"!!!!!
> 
> Can one of the editors send me something? Like "Why the book was put together?" "How'd the idea come about?" or something like that?
> 
> ...


J Dean, seems to me you can answer the question that Lynn has....and maybe Thumper and others can weigh in, too!

Betsy


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Betsy is correct. You don't need to have read any of the stories, I just need some commentary.

I didn't wanna ask "Thumper" because she has worked so hard already and was kind enough to send me the review copy, too, but hey, if she's willing....  

Maybe J Dean could send her a little something, she could add to it and forward it to me?


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Did my part as a reader and bought my copy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder to folks, Thumper asked us to not actually BUY it until the corrected version with the proper credits are up!  You can return it within your seven day window and get the corrected version once it is uploaded.

I got the sample, I had to get a taste, and I really enjoyed it.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I jumped the gun and bought it - but since I'm also buying several copies of the DTB for gifts, I get he credits in that version. I'm really liking the stories so far. Shame I can't do a review, although I promise to find talking points for my colleagues's works.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll send something about it to you today. 

-J


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

It's sent.  Feel free to edit as needed.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Got it!

Thanks!

I'm ready to post tomorrow if the Kindle version is updated??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Cripes, I posted in the Book Corner instead of the Book Bazaar... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15330.0.html

But, the kindle version just went live, so everyone may now rush over and buy it 



THe print version should be available in about a week; the proof copy will be delivered tomorrow and I don't anticipate any problems with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  I moved it....


Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I just went up and TAGGED it. It's amazing. I'm about 1/2 through it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Will there be a Smashwords version?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ricky Sides said:


> Will there be a Smashwords version?


I manage that, I think... It won't take any real tweaking other than a "Smashwords edition" disclaimer.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Great. I'd like to buy an electronic version and don't yet have a Kindle. I also plan to purchase several paperbacks.

thank you,
Ricky


----------

